# The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

While suffering from writer's block regarding my 4th symphony, I came up with a bizarre idea. What if I used music notation as an alphabet?

Score: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vwUgjGr8r6_n38Z2NAadmz_RmMHjyCJy/view?usp=sharing

Audio: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jjXreJxz-OzKcvXcYC2pdTzRNNO1A0XV/view?usp=sharing

To do this, I decided I would do it in the key of "C". I started by assigning letter values to each note in a chromatic scale from C3-C4-C5# (for the treble cleff, bass is same transposed 2 octaves down). I then decided what I would transliterate with the system, so I picked the good old crazy fox pangram. After I finished transcribing it (half note is the last letter of a word), I created an accompaniment by creating a triad for the notes using the letter note as the base and adding a third and sixth (assuming the base would count as the first, so to speak.) The resulting audio is... not dreadful, I suppose. I imagine this could be used interestingly to create literal tone-poems, although with more variation in dynamics, rhythm, and instrumentation.

What think ye, talkclassical?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Amasingly it seems to resolve itself, quite catchy..... but did the Fox get caught by the dog


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Amasingly it seems to resolve itself, quite catchy..... but did the Fox get caught by the dog


I imagine not, since the fox is very quick.


----------

